# jorge cervantes grow dvd



## g-13 (Jan 13, 2007)

has anyone ever seen the jorge cervantes untimate grow dvd? if so does he ever show how to make a door on his grow room? i never seen 1.


----------



## Dankels00 (Jan 14, 2007)

no he doesnt, but you can use black and white plastic with a little velcro, cheap and easy, hope this helps.


----------



## g-13 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks dankels00


----------

